# Greetings from South Carolina



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Like all of you, I am a Halloween freak. This year I am finally going to attempt making my own props. Hmmmm.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, good luck with your props.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Halloween Lady! You'll find lots of inspiration and help here.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## dominic81 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello fellow South Carolina haunter good luck with the prop building


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Kind of late but welcome to Haunt Forum Halloween Lady!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

From one Halloween enthusiast to another. Gabba Gabba Hey!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)




----------

